# Frontier wheels on HB??



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey does anyone have any pictures of these wheels...









On a hardbody?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

No pics, but this is exactly what I want to do to my HB and it was even mentioned earlier today in the "Ride quality???" thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/1274644-post15.html

My main interest is to get away from the 14's so it's a natural progression to try to find other Nissan 15" wheels.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah i know, 14 inch tires are about impossible to find now. I know they are the same bolt pattern, but i was worried about the offset. What is the offset of the stock 14s?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Note that I'm running 215/65R15 tires to keep my speedometer/odometer reasonably accurate. This is the same size as the old 5.0 Mustang so they're very availalbe. They don't look as good as the 235s that were on it, but they don't look bad either.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

What is the correct size tire to keep the speedo correct?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

215/65R15 was as close as I could find to the diameter of my original 14" tire size as per the owners manual. The original wheels and tires were long gone when I got the truck. There are converters out on the web that will estimate the diameter of any wheel/tire combo so you can mix and match until you find the combination you want.

Here's one: Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing

And here's one with a boat load of wheel information: https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html

From what I've seen on the posts here, most people don't seem to really worry much about their speedos being off, but I do.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah true, I probably wouldnt either because that is a dinkie size tire


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Note that I'm running 215/65R15 tires to keep my speedometer/odometer reasonably accurate. This is the same size as the old 5.0 Mustang so they're very availalbe. They don't look as good as the 235s that were on it, but they don't look bad either.


I'm running 225/60/15 which is a perfect plus 2 step up!, 235/55/15 is next, 245/50/15 is next, and those who love bigger are 16's or even 17's with no problems!


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah i kinda wanted to go with a 245 if i got 15 inch wheels. They are 7 inches wide I think it would look better and ride a little better.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> 215/65R15 was as close as I could find to the diameter of my original 14" tire size as per the owners manual. The original wheels and tires were long gone when I got the truck. There are converters out on the web that will estimate the diameter of any wheel/tire combo so you can mix and match until you find the combination you want.
> 
> Here's one: Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing
> 
> ...


*I use my Garmin GPS to give me my speed reading. It's much more accurate than just about any vehicle speedometer anyway, plus all its other usefull info, and it could care less what size the tires are. LOL*



D21FAN said:


> Yeah i kinda wanted to go with a 245 if i got 15 inch wheels. They are 7 inches wide I think it would look better and ride a little better.


*Well, so far all I have found in used Nissan wheels have been priced between $100 and $200 plus shipping. I may be looking at buying a new aftermarket wheel and tire package. Not sure yet.*


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah im thinking about lowering mine now. But idk


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

D21FAN said:


> yeah im thinking about lowering mine now. But idk


They do look good lowered, and big fat wheels, but I'm not sure about the ride comfort ...and every car or truck I've seen lowered that has low profile tires always seem to eat the tires up on the inside edge. It's like nobody can get the alignment right once the vehicles are configured this way.

Now that I think about it, there are even pure stock cars that do this to the tires also. Z 3 and Z 4 BMW's are awful bad about it. Plus their wheels are different size from front to rear, and the tires are directional, so you can't even rotate them to make the situation better.

225 to 245-15 x 7's would probably work real nice on our trucks, though.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah thats how my corvette was, 17s in front 18s in back and directional. No Rotation can be done. But yeah they do look good, but this is my Daily driver and i want to it ride good and not eat tires up.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

PICS PLEASE!


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Of the corvette of the HB?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

D21FAN said:


> Of the corvette of the HB?


Of the Corvette wheels on the HB ...LOL


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...of the truck w/the wheels.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

No no no lol sorry. I meant i had a corvette, and it had the 17s and 18s on it.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

D21FAN said:


> No no no lol sorry. I meant i had a corvette, and it had the 17s and 18s on it.


Hey, it sounded good anyway!

I'd like to see some fat tires on mine but I'm like you D21FAN, I use mine as a daily driver and just want it to be smooth and reliable. After further testing mine is absolutely a tire issue. I'll NEVER refer anyone to use Kelly tires on anything ...unless they are for a lawn tractor maybe. Mine are only at half life and are so rough you would swear they are made of stone. I really need them gone before they cause problems with suspension components.

The PO was only running about 24 psi in them to soften up the ride but that ate the outside edges up, so now I'm paying the price by running them at 32 to 34 pounds. I WANT new 15's and NOW !!!


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes me too! If i had the money i would go ahead and get some. But my tires are good now, so ill wait


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm just concerned my 4cyl auto would be even slower!


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah it probably would. Plus the brakes are not to great on these trucks, and with some big wheels and tires, they would really suck.


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

i need to get one of mine posted up. i like the brush guard


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i run 30 inch 235 75 r 15s on all my trucks ..

the brakes work fine and the gas mileage increased..


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Im close to that. Im running a 225/70/14 on stock rims


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres mine, Its getting a the chrome grill put in today along with the chrome corner lights with clean lens and clear bumper lens and clear taillights lol

There not a dent on this truck


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

very cool little truck..

just get some pathies with some 235 tires..


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah thats what im thinking about going with now. Either that ir the ones i posted a picture of off the frontiers


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

D21FAN said:


> Heres mine, Its getting a the chrome grill put in today along with the chrome corner lights with clean lens and clear bumper lens and clear taillights lol
> 
> There not a dent on this truck


It will look like this...


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

What is that?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

D21FAN said:


> What is that?


Mild abstract art that IS the Hard Body! 

I thought I'd lighten up the orig but I tend to get carried away a it. LOL


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

oh ok cool


----------

